# No more “ammo for sale” allowed



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Every Saturday morning a local radio station has a call in garage sale show. 8:30-10AM.
They have always had a policy that you couldn’t advertise firearms for sale. I understand that legal issues could come up, so it didn’t really surprise me. But starting last week they no longer allow ammo for sale ads. In the past I rarely heard people calling in selling ammo. Maybe once a month.
Recently I hear maybe 4 per show. It certainly isn’t clogging up the time slot of the show, as they usually get 70-80 calls total in the 1 1/2 hours the show is on.
I’m just curious if this is a political or liability issue. If liability, why NOW? I’m going to shoot them an email and see what the answer is. If it’s political I’m going to be pissed as this area is rural, so hunting,shooting, and guns are part of life for most.
I’ll see what kind of reply I get as I can’t just sit here and watch liberals take over even more, IF that’s what it is.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Might want to rephrase the "shoot them an email" idea.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

I'm guessing the ammo for sale stuff will be rephrased as "hunting supplies" or similar. While I don't agree with the liberal agenda being put forth here, I don't think that it will make a bit of difference in the long run.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Well, I tried e-mailing the station manager, and I keep getting an error. So I called the office number and ended up getting the on air dj ,or whatever they call them these days. 
He said, as far as he knew, it’s a liability issue, as something had happened “real recently “. I said that I just hoped it wasn’t political pressure, as there are many out here that would have the opposite view. 
I’ll try emailing the manager from my laptop, as maybe it’s my smartphone causing the email error. 
I have no dog in the fight, as I don’t buy or sell ammo on that radio show, I’d just be very disappointed if the local radio station was caving to pressure from the left.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

I could see people being robbed for ammo. Just the way it is. A shortage if anything and morons panic and do dumb stuff.

Same way when gas was 4 bucks a gallon and people were stealing gas constantly.

So maybe they just don't want to put innocent and unassuming people in danger.


----------



## audacity (Feb 14, 2020)

67drake said:


> Every Saturday morning a local radio station has a call in garage sale show. 8:30-10AM.
> They have always had a policy that you couldn’t advertise firearms for sale. I understand that legal issues could come up, so it didn’t really surprise me. But starting last week they no longer allow ammo for sale ads. In the past I rarely heard people calling in selling ammo. Maybe once a month.
> Recently I hear maybe 4 per show. It certainly isn’t clogging up the time slot of the show, as they usually get 70-80 calls total in the 1 1/2 hours the show is on.
> I’m just curious if this is a political or liability issue. If liability, why NOW? I’m going to shoot them an email and see what the answer is. If it’s political I’m going to be pissed as this area is rural, so hunting,shooting, and guns are part of life for most.
> I’ll see what kind of reply I get as I can’t just sit here and watch liberals take over even more, IF that’s what it is.


The "why now" is probably due to the number of call-ins rising significantly to the point where it does become a liability.

A once-off call-in every now and then probably didn't carry enough risk to warrant making a specific rule about it. With multiple people calling in ammo sales for every show, the station's probably received push-back from other listeners or possibly even law-enforcement or their insurance carrier.

You're getting yourself riled up over the station _possibly_ being "political" while simultaneously hand-wringing about scary liberals. Come on, dude.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

part of it is that profiteers bought a lot of ammo knowing it would spike in price at some time they are becoming annoying in how they are marketing their goods at 10X or more the actual price. upset buyers and taking up lots of air time.

we have also entered a very , dark period where everything is political image.


----------



## audacity (Feb 14, 2020)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> part of it is that profiteers bought a lot of ammo knowing it would spike in price at some time they are becoming annoying in how they are marketing their goods at 10X or more the actual price. upset buyers and taking up lots of air time.
> 
> we have also entered a very , dark period where everything is political image.


I'm seeing this locally myself. Even seeing some legitimate stores do it.

People are wanting $25 for a single box of shotgun shells that I paid $5 for two years ago. Not buyin' what your sellin'.


----------

